# Retro: PCGH Ausgabe 03/2003 im Video



## Falk (20. Februar 2008)

Was passierte in der Hardware-Welt vor fünf Jahren? Wir haben uns die Ausgabe 03/2003 einmal zur Brust genommen und die interessantesten Artikel in einem Video kommentiert.

Themen unter anderem: Endlich der Test der GeforceFX 5800 Ultra, aus dem letzten Video zur 02/2003 bekannt als "Der Föhn" sowie ein Ausblick auf AMDs "Hammer", welcher später als Athlon 64 auf den Markt kam. Eingesprochen wurde das Video wie immer vom Kollegen Henner Schröder.

In der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe, welche ab dem 5. März 2008 am Kiosk liegt, gibt es eine Fortsetzung dieser Serie: Dort wird die Ausgabe 04/2003 behandelt.

[flv]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/Retro0308.flv[/flv]


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Februar 2008)

dieser bissige unterton  einfach herrlich 

ich hab mich wirklich gekringelt vor lachen 

bitte mehr davon


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Februar 2008)

Danke danke danke

mfg

Tom


----------



## riedochs (20. Februar 2008)

Wie heisst diese Nvidia Demo nochmal, bzw hat wer ne Quelle?

Von meinen ganzen SockelA Kühler habe ich noch meinen Swiftech MCX462+ hier, von dem konnte ich mich irgendwie nie trennen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2008)

Also das Ende ist etwas unschön, da könnt man meinen der meint 'ich mach schluss und schüttel mir noch eine'

Die Demo hieß dawn, dafür gibts auch 'nen AMD Patch und dann gibts noch 'ne Nachfolgerin namens Dusk.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2008)

Grandios, oscar-suspekt und auch sonstwie unterhaltsam. Aber ähm, werter Kollege, wie meinen Sie das mit "in den Träumen des Kollegen Vötter"? Den "Traum" werde ich dir schon bald ganz real unter die Nase halten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kmf (20. Februar 2008)

Was waren wir doch damals alle so scharf drauf Dawn "nackisch" im Geäst rumstolzieren zu sehen. Ich glaub keine Datei ist öfter runtergeladen worden ...


----------



## Lucca (21. Februar 2008)

...in den Träumen des Kollegen Vötter *lol*

Göttlich! Ich will mehr solche Kommentare zu verflossenen Ausgaben.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (22. Februar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dvqUfwjzbA0&feature=related

Finde das hier sehr gut gemacht. 

mfg

Tom


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> In der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe, welche ab dem 5. März 2008 am Kiosk liegt, gibt es eine Fortsetzung dieser Serie: Dort wird die Ausgabe 04/2003 behandelt.



Sehr schön da freue ich mich  
Bitte mit noch mehr schönen Sprüchen wie:" ein stattliches Altair" 

MFG


----------



## Lee (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich fand das erste Retrovideo ja schon klasse aber dieses ist gleich noch besser. Weiter so! Lernen kann man dabei auch was. Ich z.B. beschäftige mich seit gerade mal einem halben Jahr mit Hardware. Was früher war kenn ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## der_schnitter (22. Februar 2008)

Gerade eben das Video gesehen und für toll befunden.Weiter so!Mit gaanz viel bissigem Humor,wenns geht


----------



## exxe (23. Februar 2008)

was braucht man denn da für n plug-in?
youtube videos laufen, hier hör ich nur den ton


----------



## der_schnitter (23. Februar 2008)

Plug-In brauchst du keines dafür.Bei mir geht alles wunderbar.Vlt hast du was am Browser eingestellt?


----------



## exxe (23. Februar 2008)

nö, hab da nix dran rum gestellt
is ja grad erst ne woche alt die windows installation


----------



## exxe (26. Februar 2008)

heute läufts


----------



## AMDSempron (29. Februar 2008)

Ähm, könnte es sein, dass der Player von euch nicht sonderlich Reccourcenschonend ist? ich hab hier meine CPU unter Volldampf stehen und es hakt trotzdem wie Sau, das Bild generiert sich alle 10 Sekunden neu... 
Ach ja: Ich bin grad mit einem IBM Thinkpad A21e unterwegs, Intel Celeron 600MHz, Filme von DVDs laufen wunderbar auf Vollbild :-\


----------

